
The coalition for diversity whose diversity did diversity just win? - marginalcodex
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/11/coalition-diversity-whose-diversity-diversity-just-win.html
======
PaulHoule
To take another example, so long as Silicon Valley doesn't move economic
activity to other parts of the country, it is going to "succeed" because 49
1/2 states are redlined, not because it has any understanding of what people
in the rest of the country (never mind the world) might want (or be able) to
buy.

Unfortunately the #1 problem with the current American "meritocracy" is that
it has enough control of the narriative that it can always frame itself as
successful and blame its failings on other people. For instance, Marissa Meyer
can manufacture "success" by buying worthless companies started by her
friends, and now with a record of "success" they can go rip off more
investors.

